# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Corrie Spoilers 31 Oct - 4 Nov 2011

## Perdita

EP: 7726 Monday 31 Oct 2011 19:30 

Emotional Fiz faces up to a bleak future. 
Frank makes further trouble for Carla. 
Chris puts pressure on Cheryl to make a decision. 

*** 

EP: 7727 Monday 31 Oct 2011 20:30 

Fiz is forced to make a heartbreaking decision. 
Will Cheryl give into temptation? 
Carla pulls out all the stops to out manoeuvre Frank. 

*** 

EP: 7728 Thursday 3 November 2011 19:30 

Chesney faces a difficult decision. 
Michelle & Ciaran are back in Weatherfield and shocked by Carlaâs declaration. 
Faye seethes as Anna and Owen grow closer. 

*** 

EP: 7729 Friday 4 November 2011 19:30 

Battle lines are drawn as Michelle fights to save Underworld. 
The Webstersâ are horrified after reading Rosieâs âexposeâ. 
A hostile Faye feigns innocence after spiking Owenâs drink. 

*** 

EP: 7730 Friday 4 November 2011 20:30 

Michelleâs discovery could spell the end for Underworld. 
Sophie and Sianâs celebrations turn sour after Sallyâs outburst. 
Will Lloyd discover the truth as he tracks Chris down? 

***

----------

crystalsea (20-10-2011), LalaGaga (20-10-2011), tammyy2j (19-10-2011)

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street welcomes back Michelle Connor and Ciaran McCarthy next month as they return to Weatherfield with big news to share.

Michelle (Kym Marsh) and Ciaran (Keith Duffy) are only planning a brief visit to announce that they're engaged, but as they arrive back, they're stunned to discover that Carla is in turmoil.

With Underworld still facing financial ruin due to Frank's recent actions, Carla (Alison King) is unable to pay her workers and when they complain about this, she snaps and fires them all.

As Michelle and Ciaran return to the chaotic situation, Carla opens up over everything that she's been through recently. Feeling pushed to breaking point, Carla says that she can only see one way out of her current mess - and that's to drop the rape charges against Frank.

Michelle quickly pleads with Carla not to let Frank off the hook, offering to take charge of the factory while Carla goes off on holiday to clear her head. Will Carla listen?

----------


## tammyy2j

Has Anna adopted Faye or fostered her full time?

----------


## sarah c

> Has Anna adopted Faye or fostered her full time?


It was always described as an adoption, but no mention of a Court date has ever been mentionned?

----------


## alan45

Monday

Fiz is in turmoil. As she heads to court, she clings to the hope that John's confession will have helped her. Her optimism is buoyed by Chesney, as the police have called at the house and found the murder weapons which John described. 

In court, Fiz's barrister makes her case. What will the judge say?

Meanwhile, when a big client cancels a meeting with Carla as he's been offered better terms by Frank, she's desperate to renegotiate. The client agrees to see her, but is Carla really up to it?

Elsewhere, Chris arranges to move into Jason's flat when a guilty Cheryl tells him that she's not sure what she wants anymore; Rosie's shaken by her ordeal with John but pleased when Jeff secures her an interview with the Gazette; while Julie and Brian move into the butcher's flat.

Fiz is stunned by her latest change in circumstance and is forced to make plans for the future. Has she been sent down for life or will she be returning to the street? 

Back at the pub, the residents have mixed feelings to the news and as a row breaks out, the Websters are right at the heart of it.

Meanwhile, an upset Russ reveals to Cheryl that Chris told him they were getting back together. Cheryl confronts Chris, but he claims that he moved out as he loves her and can't bear seeing her with Lloyd. Cheryl admits that she's falling back in love with Chris, but is she prepared to break Lloyd's heart?

Elsewhere, Carla betters Frank's offer and gets the client to sign the contract on the spot, while Julie's desperate to starts a family with Brian and he's only too happy to oblige, but is there something he's keeping from her?

Thursday

The factory girls haven't been paid, and Carla's forced to admit that she has cash flow problems. She urges them to get on with the Dunbar order, but when the staff complain, Carla snaps and fires them. News spreads fast and over at Frank's factory, he asks Sally to meet with the machinists and offer them jobs. Will Carla's staff defect? 

At the same time, Michelle and Ciaran arrive back on the street for a visit to break news of their engagement, and they're stunned to discover the mess Carla's in. As she opens up to Michelle about what she's been through, Carla insists that she needs to be free of Frank and she can only see one way out - to drop the charges!

Meanwhile, Chesney's in turmoil and when he hears that Rosie's done an interview about John, he explodes. Witnessing his outburst, Owen tries to give Ches some advice.

Elsewhere, Faye is thrilled to learn that her adoption has gone through but soon receives a shock when she sees Anna canoodling with Owen, while Sophie and Sian buy engagement rings but Amber pulls Sophie to one side and asks if she's sure about this.

Friday

As Michelle pleads with Carla not to let Frank off the hook, she convinces her to go to LA and think first. This will leave Michelle in charge of the factory, but only briefly as she's due to marry Ciaran in the Bahamas in two weeks' time. 

Carla's persuaded and Michelle sets about the daunting task ahead by storming into Frank's factory. Branding him a rapist, she makes an impassioned plea to the workers, explaining that Underworld is back in business and asking them to listen to their consciences. Will they be moved?

Meanwhile, it's Sophie's birthday but as the Websters celebrate, it soon becomes all about Rosie. The Gazette article is out, featuring tasteless photos and sordid tittle tattle about the family. Sally's stunned as Rosie insists that Jeff made her do it.

Elsewhere, Chesney notices that Schmeichel seems subdued; Cheryl sneaks off to be with Chris and questions him about the next phase of his treatment; while Faye plays a trick on Owen.

Frank's furious when Izzy and Julie down tools and follow Michelle out. Back at Underworld, Dunbar's arrived to check on his order and Michelle has her work cut out convincing him that it's in safe hands. She manages, but as the girls work through the night to get the order finished, Michelle goes through the accounts, worrying that no matter what she does, the factory's still doomed.

At the same time, Michelle's parents take the news that she's planning to marry on a beach badly. But will Ciaran agree to a traditional wedding in Weatherfield?

Meanwhile, as Sally berates Jeff for cashing in on Rosie's ordeal, he defends his job. Fireworks continue when Sally then spots the engagement ring on Sophie's finger.

Elsewhere, Anna and Owen are left regretting keeping Faye in the dark, while Lloyd heads over to ask Chris to join the poker night - but will he find him taking comfort from Cheryl?

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I hope they don't focus on Schmeichel being ill too much.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Kym Marsh has hinted at the problems ahead in Michelle Connor and Ciaran McCarthy's relationship, admitting that the pair may want different things.

Michelle and Ciaran (Keith Duffy) return to Weatherfield next week to announce the news of their engagement, but their plans for a brief visit change when they see that Carla Connor is in crisis.

As reported at the weekend, Michelle agrees to take charge of the Underworld factory while Carla (Alison King) goes off on holiday to clear her head. This means that Michelle has to delay plans to marry Ciaran in two weeks' time.

Marsh told Inside Soap of the storyline: "When they arrive back, they're absolutely rock solid. They're happy and perfect for each other - living and working together on the cruise ship has clearly cemented their relationship.

"Ciaran knows how much it means to Michelle to be able to help Carla. He's happy to delay the wedding for a little while."

However, Marsh also predicted that there could be trouble when it becomes clear that Michelle's parents are opposing her plans to marry abroad. Fans are already aware that Duffy is only back as Ciaran for a short stint.

"Michelle finds out that her parents aren't happy at all - they don't want her going off and getting married on a beach," Marsh explained. "They don't understand why she won't have the big wedding in Weatherfield - and with that and the factory, Michelle decides they should have the ceremony at home instead.

"But this is a soap - and when do soap weddings ever go to plan? Michelle has started to want to settle down in the street again, whereas Ciaran clearly still has wanderlust. I fear this could be a problem."

Coronation Street airs Michelle and Ciaran's return scenes on Thursday, November 3 at 8.30pm on ITV1.

----------


## Perdita

She's back, just in time to save the day! Though always fond of strong women, it's still a surprise that 'Corrie's latest superhero turns out to be Michelle Connor. She rides back into town with her fiancÃ© Ciaran after a 10 month break to find her sister-in-law Carla needs her desperately. And Michelle isn't going to let her down. 

Despite the fact she's due to marry Ciaran on a beach in the Bahamas in two weeks time (Why weren't we invited to cover that event, eh?) Michelle has more than wedding planning on her mind. When she hears about how Frank raped Carla, she sends Carla straight to her pals in LA for a holiday. Who knew Michelle had Hollywood connections, eh? 

With Carla out of the way, Michelle heads round to Frank's factory to take him on. You may have thought his mum Ann was a scary enough prospect, but she's got nothing on Michelle. Ann tries in vain to fend her off as she lays into Frank and begins to reclaim the Underworld staff. 

"You've got two choices," says Michelle to the terrified machinists. "You can work for a rapist or you can work for me. We're back in business." 

Meanwhile, Ciaran is giving his bride-to-be support in the only way he knows how – by flirting with other women. He turns on his charm to chat up Stella. That doesn't bode well for their marriage, does it? 

Also this week: The Webster family are not happy when Rosie sells her story about John Stape to The Weatherfield Gazette. They run the story under the headline ‘Kidnap Made Me Feel Sexy’.  Very irresponsible.

----------


## alan45

Here we go again. For the next few weeks everything on the street will focus on the useless Kym Marsh as the scriptwriters attempt to make her the centre of the corrie universe

Michelle Saves the Factory. 

Michelle Saves Fiz

Michelle Arrests Frank the rapist

Michelle gets Kevin and Sally Back Together


Just as over the last couple of months they have been trying to force us to love Stelllllllllaaaaaaaaaggggghhhhhhhhh

----------


## Perdita

Michelle can't save her own relationship though

----------

alan45 (29-10-2011)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Wow Michelle is some super woman.  She is as amazing as Kiddie Cop.  :Cartman:

----------

alan45 (31-10-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Kym Marsh has promised that her character Michelle Connor will be able to hold her own against Frank Foster as they go head-to-head in a forthcoming storyline.

Michelle returns to Weatherfield with Ciaran in Thursday night's episode and is shocked to discover the ordeal that Frank (Andrew Lancel) has put factory boss Carla (Alison King) through in their absence.

As previously reported, Michelle ends up taking the reins of Underworld temporarily while Carla goes away on holiday to clear her head.

Marsh told itv.com of the new storyline: "She's very shocked to find out what's happened to Carla. Carla never rang her to tell her, because she didn't want to bother her with it. So when she gets back, there's obviously a lot of devastation that she's coming back to. And her instinct is to protect Carla."

She continued: "Michelle's horrified to find out that all the staff have gone to work for Frank, particularly with what he's accused of. She would have thought that they'd be a bit more loyal to Carla. So she's quite angry about that, I think. She goes round and gives them a piece of her mind.

"She is more than ready to take Frank on. She is absolutely horrified by what's happened. She's really angry to think that, not only has he done that, but he's now destroying [Carla's] business and he's trying to make a fool of her. He's met his match in Michelle, I think."

Michelle's return also sees her making plans to marry Ciaran (Keith Duffy).

----------


## alan45

Kym Marsh zzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

----------


## walsh2509

Well said wee Chez , I hope (no pun intended) they lock her up and throw away with key. This is saying something , I would rather have Toxic Tracey than mope Fiz

----------


## Perdita

> Well said wee Chez , I hope (no pun intended) they lock her up and throw away with key. This is saying something , I would rather have Toxic Tracey than mope Fiz


 :EEK!:   Toxic Tracy actually killed her partner in cold blood, poor Fiz acted under shock and post natal depression and was coerced by her husband to cover up a death, no more than that. It was wrong of her to do so, but there are exonerating circumstances for her

----------

